

Helpful lines from my tmux.conf - thcipriani
http://www.tylercipriani.com/2013/09/12/important-lines-in-my-tmux.html

======
bgar

      bind-key | resize-pane -Z \; display-message "Zoom zoom zoom"
    

Useful, but displaying message introduces a sort of lag because it waits until
the message disappears to fully resize.

I do

    
    
      bind-key \ resize-pane -Z
    
    

Great post!

